
Everything You're Thinking About Nintendo Is Totally Wrong - AndrewDucker
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2014/01/nintendo-mobile/
======
Tiktaalik
I agree with a great deal of what is said here, but the article doesn't
discuss the fact that it appears that multi-touch devices have become the
entry point to gaming (and technology in general) for very young children.

At coffee shops I am now constantly seeing the situation where adults are
chatting amongst themselves and a toddler has been given a mobile phone or
tablet to watch netflix or play some very simple kids game.

I think it should be genuinely concerning to Nintendo that kids growing up
with multi-touch tablets may never feel the need to move onto a Nintendo
system.

It makes me wonder if there is space in the market for Nintendo to develop a
toddler focused, bomb proof, tablet in addition to their traditional handheld
lineup.

------
joosters
This comment on Reddit gives a much more convincing argument about where
Nintendo went wrong with the Wii U, and so what they need to do to fix it:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/truegaming/comments/1vowvg/how_can_n...](http://www.reddit.com/r/truegaming/comments/1vowvg/how_can_nintendo_right_the_ship/ceuqe4g?context=3)

TL/DR: Bad marketing and branding.

